# Coughing and Sneezing - Can Embryos Be Dislodged???



## moh (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi there, have developed an horrendous cold now...nose is streaming, constant sneezing and now a horrid cough...someone please tell me that this doesn't affect implantation (I am 9 days post 6 days transfer)! I notice on my 2WW instructions the clinic advise you to stay away from ill people...how do you that when DH has the lurgy and spreads it around?


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Hi there,

I've got the same!  I've been coughing SO hard the last few days and the thought occured to me too, that I might cough the embryos out.  I don't think it'll happen though.  I mean, if coughing stopped people getting pregnant then people would be using it as a contraceptive!  

Good luck with it all


----------



## moh (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks Duff...your response made me laugh...have been drinking honey and lemon but its not having the same effect as contact 400 or nurofen +!!!


----------



## duff (May 26, 2006)

Yeah, I've been on honey and lemon and also the occasional paracetomol when I thought i was getting a temperature.  I've taken the last few days off work with it and have just been resting.  I can't help thinking that maybe it isn't such a bad thing.  Normally I rush around so much that maybe I needed to just spend some time with my feet up!


----------



## chucky egg 4 (Oct 20, 2006)

Don't worry coughing & sneezing won't effect the embryos I had quite bad hayfever on my last 2ww.  So cough and sneeze to your hearts content.  I always like a nip of brandy with a cold but better stick with the honey and lemon!

Good luck to you both.
love

Chucky egg


----------



## pollypocket (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Coughing and sneezing won't effect your precious embies at all. I had the same thing last march when I was on my 2ww, and I was convinced it would have a negative effect on implantation, so was thrilled when I go a bfp. 

Lots of love
Polly. x


----------



## moh (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank u all for your responses well I guess I'll know for sure tomorrow...good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## sopical (Sep 20, 2006)

In fact quite the opposite to getting rid of them, i think its a good sign that your immune system is low therefore allowing your embies to implant nicely.

Sorry to butt in! 

Sopical X


----------



## Tart (Oct 12, 2006)

I can say for definite that coughing won't affect your embies at all.  I picked up a chest infection between EC and ET and was coughing for days after ET.  I got my   today!

Wishing you all the luck in the world.

Tart
-xx-


----------



## sarahcutekitten (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All,

I also have a bad cold, temperature/sneezes/runny/cough. I haven't felt this rough in a long time and to not be able to take any pain killers is unbearable, I did have to take the odd paracetamol when I couldn't cope with the pain though  .

Sarah


----------



## MandaJO (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi,

I was so relieved to find this topic yesterday as I too have a hacking cough and have had it for over a week.  ET was on Sat, so I was worried about not being in great health when the embies were put back.  Went to see GP today who ruled out a chest infection but have got a viral throat infection.  She assured me the coughing wouldn't affect the embryos and prescribed a mild linctus for it, which she said was fine to take in early pregnancy.  However the label on the bottle says 'may be harmful to pregnant women and children' because it contains ethanol.  Called the pharmacy who said the drug companies have to put that, and the pharmacist was sure it would be ok.  If he and my GP think so then I should trust that, it's just so difficult when you don't want to take the slightest risk.

Manda x


----------

